
Things They Won’t Tell You About the Flint Water Tragedy. But I Will. - wfunction
http://michaelmoore.com/10FactsOnFlint/
======
masonic
Moore's account is partisan and largely fictional.

Even Mother Jones has reported that water problems predate the system change;
see comments on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11003287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11003287)

Previous discussion you can see both sides of the argument discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10961513#up_10963376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10961513#up_10963376)

Here is reporting on the original decision; note that in the 7-1 vote to
change, 6 of the ayes were Democrats:

[http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2013/03/flint_city...](http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2013/03/flint_city_council_approves_re.html)

The bottom line is, Detroit government was gouging Flint; Flint arranged a new
supplier _from Lake Huron_ (Karegnondi Water Authority), choosing to drop
Detroit's usury system once it was complete; Detroit cut them off ENTIRELY
instead at the earliest date they could, leaving Flint dry for 3+ years and
the Flint River as the only choice.

~~~
kafkaesq
_Moore 's account is ... largely fictional._

That's a pretty strong statement to make -- but you aren't providing any
specifics to contradict (or weaken) any of the claims he's making. At best you
seem to be providing side arguments -- that is, counterspin. But you aren't
giving us anything that would help us evaluate what the guy is actually
saying, one way or the other.

Other than the fact that he's Michael Moore, and you apparently don't like
him.

~~~
DrScump
<you aren't providing any specifics to contradict (or weaken) any of the
claims he's making.>

Since following the discussions I linked to above has proven too difficult,
here they are directly:

[http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2013/03/flint_city...](http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2013/03/flint_city_council_approves_re.html)

[https://www.cityofflint.com/wp-content/uploads/CoF-Water-
Sys...](https://www.cityofflint.com/wp-content/uploads/CoF-Water-System-
QA.pdf)

[http://www.detroitnews.com/story/opinion/2015/10/26/opinion-...](http://www.detroitnews.com/story/opinion/2015/10/26/opinion-
flint-water-disaster/74657458/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10961513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10961513)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10737915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10737915)
320+ comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10747020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10747020)
3-part documentary

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10763480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10763480)

"The Flint River has a history of poor water quality due to industrial
pollution and agricultural runoff, according to an assessment by the Michigan
Department of Natural Resources. But efforts to remove pollutants and clean up
the river have been successful in the past 40 years. Now, some are wondering
if the problem lies in the city’s treatment of the water, which differs from
its treatment of its previous water source, Lake Huron."

[http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2015/06/05/3666238/flint-
mi...](http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2015/06/05/3666238/flint-michigan-
drinking-water-contamination/)

------
samlinkl
This is terribly sad.

It seems quite viable that there are actual criminal actions involved in this.
I'm not, unfortunately, optimistic that the responsible people will be
punished.

